# pregnant doe question...



## goatsrulemymorning (Jan 30, 2015)

I have a first timer(preggo) Nigerian doe...she is due(by calendar) Feb 7th...day 150...she only started bagging up the last few days, and really didn't show much, (probably a single), didn't call a vet for sono, they wanted $150 and that was at the office(forget the house call) I've got 6 bred all due over the next 3 months, cost efficiency is necessary..so....not happening, I palpated at least one kicker...and i've assisted in probably 200+ births in cattle, a few horses, and a smattering of dogs, but goats are new to me in breeding&birthing...
This morning she was poochie in the rear, but not overly large, or swollen, and took feed, but only if I held the cup.
Here's the weirdness...
She's smelling her own urine and curling her lip...and stretching her neck out and bobbing her head and mumbling....and for the first time she's very affectionate towards me, kind of like a lovestruck teenager, putting her head against my leg and pushing and groaning...
Question is, anyone ever see this behaviour?? I've got her in the maternity stall, but she yells at me when I leave her....close? Or just getting ready?...
They're well fed and mineraled up.
Frustrated goat dad here.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 30, 2015)

It is the hormones causing this, and yes, normal.
Not all goats do this, some do some don't. 
Many do get very affectionate during this time. 
You said day 150 is Feb 6th. Many dwarfs will kid closer to the 145 day mark. I would be ready for kids as early as the 1st.
I would not stall her til the day before or the night before. It can cause more stress as they are not use to being stalled. For the most part we will stall overnight, let them out in the day and keep a close eye out. If early stages of labor we put them up then.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 30, 2015)

Congrats new goat dad!  He pee smelling is completely normal and the lip curl is called a Flehmen response.

She is getting close to being due and is probably uncomfortable.  When goats are in pain or discomfort, they will sometimes head press things.  Do make sure to check her all over, hooves to head, for anything else that might be causing pain just in case, but she is probably just miserably pregnant.

As far as her yelling for you, goats like to be with the herd.  once she is at day 145, you might consider penning her but let her out until then.  Do you know how to check for ligaments?


----------



## goatsrulemymorning (Jan 30, 2015)

I figured on her getting cranky and uncomfortable right before kidding, did a walk around on her, she looks good, thinking she's craving attention, I only penned her because it was pouring outside and she kept standing out in the rain,  calling at the house...never saw that before...one drop and my girls snort&scatter, she has her twin in the stall for company, they sleep like bookends...nope, she ignored my wife,who raised her on a bottle....now she only wants me there....go figure...now I have two moody females...just kidding, oops,not yet.....
Thanks for the advice, shes settled down, for now....and the goat too..


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 30, 2015)

careful... lots of women here!


----------



## goatsrulemymorning (Jan 30, 2015)

Uh oh...yeah, my other half said my humor might get me in trouble...she just ignores me...


----------



## goatsrulemymorning (Jan 30, 2015)

I guess I'll run my posts by the other half first from now on...or not...


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 30, 2015)




----------

